# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Διατροφή ορτυκιού

## Μανος Κοκατιλ

Γνωριζει καποιος σε τι κυκλους θα πρεπει να δινω φυραμα κανονικο και ωοτοκιας στα ορτυκια? Καπου εχω διαβασει οτι η συνεχης χρηση φυραματος ωοτοκιας επιβαρυνει τα πουλια. Επισης γνωριζει καποιος εαν μπορω να βρω καπου φυραμα που να μην εχει γενετικα τροποοιημενη σογια?? Επισης μπορω να φτιαξω εγω καποιο μιγμα τροφης ωστε να αποφυγω τη βιομηχανοποιημενη τροφη?

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## panos70

ειναι γνωστο οτι ολα τα φυραματα σε συνεχης χρηση επηρεαζουν αρνητικα τον οργανισμο των πουλιων ,ειναι μονο ως βοηθητικο - ενισχυτικο στην διατροφη,και οχι ως κυρια τροφη και αυτο για συγκεκριμενο σκοπο και οχι για μεγαλο διαστημα,για τα αλλα που ρωτας δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω

----------


## jk21

αν και δεν τα παω καλα με τις κυνηγετικες ιστοσελιδες  ,εδω υπαρχει μια πολυ καλη ερευνα για το διαιτολογιο του ορτυκιου στη φυση 

http://www.gpeppas.gr/ortiki/dietolo...o-ortikiu.html

και γενικα η ιστοσελιδα εχει αξιολογη αρθρογραφια 

εκει μπορουμε να δουμε οτι το σιταρια και αγροστωδη ζιζανια  οπως το σοργο ή μουχριτσα  ,η γλυστιδα ,τα βλητα (σε αυτα ισως ειναι οι σποροι ) ,ο ηλιοσπορος και διαφορα εντομα ειναι στο διαιτολογιο τους

Ορεξη να εχεις ,αν εισαι στη φυση κοντα ,να συμπληρωνεις και με αυτα το διαιτολογιο τους .Απο κει και περα ,δοκιμασε αν θες κατι τετοιο αντι φυραμα 

*Βάση αυγοτροφής με δημητριακά , χορταρικά ,λαχανικά και φρούτα*με συμπληρωση αυγου σε περιοδους με απαιτησεις οπως η αναπαραγωγη και δεν θα χασεις !

----------


## Pipi

Πολύ καλή ιδέα.ευχαριστώ!αρχίζω να μαγειρεύω στα μωράκια μου.να ξέρω τι τρώνε.
Στα σκυλιά μου δεν δίνω ξηρή τροφή και κονσέρβες.μέσα ούτε ιδέα δεν έχετε τι περιέχει!!
Ρύζι η κριθαράκι με λαχανικά,κρέας,ψάρι (καθαρισμένο καλά!)..αυτά τρώνε.

----------


## jk21

εχουμε .... και για τις αυγοτροφες εχουμε

----------


## Pipi

Βλέπω,ότι κάπως βαρεθήκαν την τροφή που τους δίνω.τώρα μην γελάτε..όμως τους μαζεύουμε 
μυρμήγκια.τρελαίνουν!και χαρά να δείτε πρωί όταν με δουν με το μαχαίρι κε την τσάντα
με τα λαχανικά και φρούτα να πάω κοντά τους.

----------


## Pipi

Έκανα και εγώ μια νοστιμιά για τα μωρα μου!

----------


## Efthimis98

Φαίνεται νόστιμη ακόμα και για ανθρώπους.  :Big Grin:  Θέλεις να μας περιγράψεις τα υλικά και τη διαδικασία;

----------


## peris

Μου θυμίζει λίγο την λαγάνα χαχαχαχαχα πάντως μου φαίνεται πεντανόστιμο φαντάσου στα ορτύκια  !!!!

----------


## Pipi



----------


## Pipi

πεντανόστιμο ειναι!το δοκιμασα!τελειο ειναι. :Happy0064:

----------


## Pipi

*Βάση αυγοτροφής με δημητριακά , χορταρικά ,λαχανικά και φρούτα*πιπερια,καροτο,βερικοκο, χυμο πορτοκαλι ,γιαουρτι (παιδικο) .. αλλη φορα αλλα υλικα!

----------


## Gkap

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής έκανα αυτή την τροφή με δημητριακά για τα ορτυκια μου είναι τροφή για συμπλήρωμα ή μπορεί να είναι κυρία τροφή και να αντικαταστήω π. Χ. Τις έτοιμες με τα σογιαλευρα.
Την έφτιαξα εχθές άρχισαν σιγά σιγά να τρώνε  νομίζω τους αρέσει. Τώρα στην αρχή τους δίνω και από  τις έτοιμες που έχω εννοείται αλλά ήθελα να ξέρω εάν είναι σαν επιπλέον λιχουδιά ή για κυρία τροφή.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

